# February 2010 Book Count



## Leslie

Reading (or read) (category A):

A1. Tangled Web by Lee Rowan (4192 loc; downloaded 1/18; started 2/1)
A2. Lover's Knot by Don Hardy (6015 loc; downloaded 1/23; started 1/29; finished 2/1; *****)
A3. Exchange of Hearts by G.A. Hauser (1344 loc; downloaded and read 2/2; *** 1/2)
A4. The Pumpkin Ravioli Boy by Ryan Field (332 loc; downloaded 2/1; read 2/3; ****)
A5. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot (6013 loc; downloaded and started 2/3)
A6. Taming Groomzilla by E.N. Holland (813 loc; re-read on 2/3; *****)
A7. Precious Jade by Fyn Alexander (PDF; 193 pages; started 2/8; finished 2/9; *** 1/2)
A8. Tango in the Night by K.C. Kendricks (3737 loc; downloaded 1/24; started and finished 2/11; *** 1/2)
A9. Heart of Steele by G.A. Hauser (3560 loc; started and finished 2/12; **)
A10. A Fair Trade by B.A. Tortuga (985 loc; started 2/12; finished 2/13; *****)
A11. Love is Blindness by Sean Michael (1522 loc; started and finished 2/13; ****)
A12. Lessons in Seduction by Charlie Cochrane (2741 loc; downloaded 2/4; started 2/14)
A13. Other People's Weddings by Josh Lanyon (611 loc; downloaded and read 2/15; *****)
A14. Slings and Arrows by Josh Lanyon (697 loc; downloaded and read 2/16; ****)
A15. Secrets, Skin and Leather by Sean Michael (146 pgs, PDF; downloaded and read 2/18; **** 1/2)
A16. GPS by Leigh Elwood (851 loc; downloaded 2/19; read 2/20; *** 1/2)
A17. Sea of Sin by India Harper (1070 loc; downloaded 2/19; read 2/21; **** 1/2)
A18. Sex, Lies and Celluloid by Jodi Payne and Chris Owen (7793 loc; downloaded 2/22)
A19. Twilight by Carolina Valdez (841 loc; downloaded 2/23)
A20. The Brothers Dim by Kris Klein (468 loc; downloaded and read 2/23; ****)
A21. Perfect by Julia Talbot (5064 loc; downloaded and read 2/23; ****)
A22. Voyageurs by Keira Andrews (1204 loc; downloaded 2/20; read 2/24; ****)
A23. Seducing Stephen by Bonnie Dee and Summer Devon (3964 loc; downloaded and read 2/26; **** 1/2)
A24. Secret Reading Project #1 (6543 loc; read on 2/27; *****)
A25. Out of the Pocket by Bill Konigsberg (4449 loc; re-read, started 2/27; finished 2/28; *****)
A26. The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle (4673 loc; selection for me from the March reading game)(decided to listen to this as an audiobook. There are 12 stories; I listed to one today (2/2 in the car)



On the Shelf to Read (category B):

B1. Good to Know by D.W. Marchwell (3129 loc; downloaded 1/23)
B2. Mitchell's Presence by D.W. Marchwell (624 loc; downloaded 1/23)
B3. Man's Best Friend by P.A. Brown (4084 loc; downloaded 2/1)
B4. A Bit of Rough by Laura Baumbach (3451 loc; downloaded 2/1)
B5. Waking Up Blind: Lawsuits Over Eye Surgery by Tom Harbin (3594 loc; downloaded 2/4)
B6. Sarah's Key by Tatiana de Rosnay (5935 loc; downloaded 2/11)
B7. Downtime by Tamara Allen (8299 loc; downloaded 2/14)
B8. Tigers and Devils by Sean Kennedy (13389 loc; downloaded 2/14)



Samples (category S):

S1. A Sailor of Austria by John Biggins
S2. To Find and To Keep by Serena Yates
S3. Wench by Dolen Perkins-Valdez
S4. Levittown by David Kushner
S5. Slow Heat by Jill Shalvis
S6. Soulless by Gail Carriger


----------



## drenee

Thank you, Leslie. I am participating. This thread has really helped me to stay on task with my reading. 
deb

*Lucia Lucia* by Andriana Trigiani. K-book. 4113 loc. Started 2/1. Finished 2/2     
*Cane River* by Lalita Tademy. K-book. 6683 loc. Started 2/3     
*Visions of Sugar Plum* by Janet Evanovich. K-book. 2376 loc. Started 2/8    
*Waiting for Spring* by RJ Keller. K-book. 9304 loc. Started 2/10 Had to stop at 15%.
*Lean Mean Thirteen* by Janet Evanovich K-book. 4004 loc. Started 2/19. Finished 2/20.     
*Deep in the Valley* by Robyn Carr. K-book. 4826 loc. Started 2/20. Finished 2/21.     
*Just Over the Mountain* by Robyn Carr. K-book. 4602 loc. Started 2/21. Finished 2/23.     
*Down by the River* by Robyn Carr. k-book. 4392 loc. Started 2/23. Finished 2.28.


----------



## Flechette

1. *6 Killer Bodies* by Stephanie Bond (audiobooks) started in Jan, finished Feb 2    
_love the series, don't want to own them tho_
2. *Irresistable Forces* by Brenda Jackson (kindle)  
_fun read, main male character way too pigheaded_
3. *Viscious Circle* by Mike Carey (DTB)    
_I'm really starting to fall in love with this series, tho I found this book (#2) had a depressing ending_
4. *Once Bitten* by Kalanya Price (kindle)   
_Well-written, but main female lead is overbearingly, stupidly, prideful aka I'm dying but I don't need your stinking help variety_
5. *Demon Can't Help It* by Kathy Love (DTB)    
_fun fast read, not the 1st book in series so I don't know alot of back story but I cheered the ending_
6. *The Chocolate Cat Caper* by Joanna Carl (DTB)
7. *The Chocolate Bear Burglary* by Joanna Carl (DTB)
8. *The Chocolate Frog Frame-up* by Joanna Carl (DTB)
_nicely written but painfully obvious villians in all 3 books ie I guessed who they were w/in a page of their entrances_    for all 3
9. *Something Mis ing* by Matthew Dicks (DTB)   
_fun read - didn't complete a major plot point in the end tho, I yelled and stomped about it... and "s" is deliberately missing from the title_
10. *The Midnight Guardian* by Sarah Jane Stratford (DTB)  
_vampires vs the 3rd Reich... okay story not planning on reading any more in the series tho_
11. *Southern Storm* by Terri Blackstock (kindle) 
_blech, I liked bk#1 ok - but this one went downhill-- 99% of the police and FBI are stupid and most of the islanders viscious liars except for the 5 Christans characters.._
12. *Dead Man's Boots* by Mike Carey (DTB)    
_really loving this series! bk #3- and I wouldn't blame the MC for becoming a hermit, it is dangerous/deadly to be his friend_
13. *The Good, The Bad, and The Uncanny* by Simon R. Green (DTB)  
_Love the Nightside Series, I think I missed a book or 2 tho- still entertaining, tho I was disappointed in Walker in this one_
14. *Conspiracy in Kiev* by Noel Hynd (kindle)  
_couldn't get into the bk, finished it but it was work, can't put my finger on any one element- just wasn't to my taste)_
15. *Shadow Queen* by Anne Bishop (kindle)      reread 
_Love the series and the author, nice intertwining of 2 stories_
16. *Fired Up* by Janye Ann Krentz (DTB)   
_guilty pleasure series, fun and quick read, glad to see other people in that world going: "who put J&J in charge?"_
17. *Fantasy in Death* by J.D. Robb (kindle)     
_Awesome continuation of the Eve Dallas world -and the chapter 5 conversation between Eve and Peabody had me ROTFLMAO _
18. *The Lightning Thief*by Rick Riordan (DTB)     re-read
_Love the series, movie was actually closer than I remembered at parts

33 books Jan 2010
24 books Dec 2009_


----------



## Gayle

I'm in again. I enjoy seeing what others are reading as well as the extra bonus of keeping track of my own reading.

1. *Yorkshire: Richard & Rose* by Lynne Connolly 5097 locations finished on 2/2
2. *Widow's Tale* by Maureen Miller 4437 locations finished on 2/4
3. *The Colorado Sequence* by Stacey Cochran 13255 locations finished 2/6
4. 5 short stories by J.M. Snyder finished 2/7
5. *8 Second Ride* by Cat Johnson finished 2/8
6. *Ariana's Pride* by Margaret Lake 5241 locations finished 2/10
7. *Radium Halos* by Shelley Stout 4549 locations finished 2/12
8. *Every Wish Fulfilled* by Samantha James 591 pages finished 2/16 (library book read on nook)
9. *Suddenly You* by Lisa Kleypas 384 pages finished 2/18 (library book read on nook)
10. *Conspiracy Game* by Christine Feehan 6056 locations finished 2/20
11. *Deadly Game* by Christine Feehan 5946 locations finished 2/22
12. *Suspicious* by Heather Graham 255 pages finished 2/24 (library book read on nook)


----------



## Margaret

1. _The Shunning _ by Beverly Lewis 2533 locations  
A quick and easy read, but the characters were a bit flat and the plot a little contrived
2. _Consider Phlebas _ by Iain M. Banks 8695 locations   
Very descriptive and plot driven, lots of action and fighting, not my usual fare
3. _Almost Like Being in Love_ by Steve Kluger 5896 locations    
Pure fun - great characters, a happy ending, and show tune references - Who could ask for anything
more?
4. _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake 5241 locations   
A good read for fans of historical romances, likeable hero and heroine, a bit repetitive 
in places
5. _The Stolen Child _ by Keith Donohue 4940 locations    
A haunting fantasy about changeling children; it took a bit of time for me to get into 
the story, but once I did, I couldn't put it down. 
6. _Distant Cousin_ by Al Past 8349 locations    
Science fiction plus a touch of romance equals a very enjoyable read
7. _The Dickens with Love_ by Josh Lanyon 2556 locations  
Enjoyable, but I was disappointed in the ending. It seemed too abrupt and left too much 
unanswered.
8. _Daisy Chain_ by Mary E. DeMuth 5285 locations  
Good characters, but very depressing and a bit heavy handed on the religious content
9. _No Irish Need Apply_ by Edward C. Patterson 2040 locations   
Good story peopled with great characters, especially the mother who accepts her son's sexuality in 
a loving, but very true to life way
10. _Faking It_ by Elisa Lorello 5894 locations  
A relatively entertaining read
11. _Look Away Silence_ by Edward Patterson 5776 locations   
This was not an easy book for me to read, but I am glad that I did. It gave human faces to the
victims of AIDS and made me care about them and to a point feel their pain.
12. _Painting the Roses Red_ by Trish Lamoree 4418 locations 
This book kept my interest mainly because I found it so confusing, that I wanted to see what it was
all about. Otherwise, I did not like it all that much. Maybe paranormal romances are just not for me.
I did like the title though.


----------



## luvmy4brats

*February 2010*

11. *Beyond the Highland Mist* (Highlander, Book 1) _by Karen Marie Moning_ - 6,000 locations - finished 2/3 ****
12. *First Drop of Crimson* (Night Huntress World, Book 1) _by Jeaniene Frost_ - 5,142 locations - finished 2/12 *** 
13. *To Tame a Highland Warrior* (Highlander, Book 2) _by Karen Marie Moning_ - 6,039 locations - finished 2/14 ****
14. *Neverwhere* _by Neil Gaiman_ - 4,376 locations - finished 2/18 * (read for February reading game)
15. *Tuck Everlasting* _by Natalie Babbit_ - 1,405 locations - finished 2/18 ****
16. *Boy in the Striped Pajamas* _by John Boyne_ - 2,395 locations - finished 2/19 ****
17. *Letter to My Daughter* _by Maya Angelou_ - 1,052 locations - finished 2/19 ***
18. *Fantasy in Death* (In Death, Book 30) _by J.D. Robb_ - 6,045 locations - finished 2/21 **** 
19. *Club Dead* (Southern Vampire Mysteries, Book 3) _by Charlaine Harris_ - 4,251 locations - finished 2/21 ***
20. *Prayers for Sale* _by Sandra Dallas_ - 4,996 locations - finished 2/21 ***
21. *Sea Glass* (Glass, Book 2) _by Maria V. Snyder_ - 5,732 locations - finished 2/22 ****
22. *The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society* _by Annie Barrows_ - 4,121 locations - finished 2/23 *****
23. *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet: A Novel* _by Jamie Ford_ - 4,611- locations - finished 2/24 *****
24. *The Fiery Cross* (Outlander, Book 5) by Diana Gabaldon (re-read) - 23,024 locations - finished 2/26 ***
25. *Naked in Death* (In Death, Book 1) _by J.D. Robb _(re-read) - 5,391 locations - finished 2/27 ****
26. *The Notebook* _by Nicholas Sparks_ - 3,037 locations - finished 2/28 ***
27. *The Magician's Nephew* (Chronicles of Narnia, Book 1) _by C.S. Lewis_ - 2,064 locations - finished 2/28 **
28. *The Little Prince* _by Antoine de Saint-Exupery_ - 766 locations- finished 2/28 ***

*February Total: 18 books; 90,447 locations*

Samples
1. *The Immortal Life of Henrietta Slacks* by Rebecca Skloot - BUY!
2. *The Swan Thieves* by Elizabeth Kostova (audio) - add to TBR
3. *Riding Lessons* by Sara Gruen - discard 
4. *Dark Lover* by J.R. Ward - bought
5. *Paranoia* by Joseph Finder - discard
6. *One Second After* by William R. Forstchen - buy for March reading game

January Total: 10 books; 68,621 locations


----------



## Emily King

*Febrary (total for the month - 102,217 locations)*:

1. Flirt by Laurell K. Hamilton - 2363 locations - finished 02/02/2010
2. Stray by Rachel Vincent - 6047 locations - finished 02/05/2010
3. Blood Magic by Elieen Wilks - 6326 locations - finished 02/07/2010
4. Rogue by Rachel Vincent - 5408 locations - finished 02/09/2010
5. First Drop of Crimson by Jeaniene Frost - 5142 locations - finished 02/09/2010
6. Dark Lover by JR Ward - 6795 locations - finished 02/11/2010
7. Lover Eternal by JR Ward - 6911 locations - finished 02/13/2010
8. Lover Awakened by JR Ward - 7301 locations - finished 02/15/2010
9. Lover Revealed by JR Ward - 7827 locations - finished 02/16/2010
10. Pride by Rachel Vincent - 6386 locations - finished 02/17/2010
11. Lover Unbound by JR Ward - 8641 locations - finished 02/20/2010
12. Prey by Rachel Vincent - 5305 locations - finished 02/21/2010
13. Lover Enshrined by JR Ward - 8319 locations - finished 02/23/2010
14. Lover Avenged by JR Ward - 11804 locations - finished 02/27/2010
15. Father Mine: Zsadist and Bella's Story by JR Ward - 1597 locations - finished 02/27/2010
16. Fantasy in Death by J.D. Robb - 6045 locations - finished 02/28/2010


----------



## akagriff

1.  Conspiracy in Kiev-  Noel Hynd  Location 6841  Finished 2/1 ****
2.  The Book Thief -  Markus Zusak  Location  6975 Finished 2/6 *****
3.  The Lightning Thief-  Rick Riordan  DTB-  Pages 375  Finished 2/9 
4.  By Reason of Insanity-  Randy Singer  Location 7889  Finished 2/14 ****
5.  The Prayers of Agnes Sparrow-  Joyce Magnin  Location 3730 Finished 2/17 ****
6.  Daring Chloe-  Laura Jensen Walker -  Location 4813 Didn't finish but quit 2/20 **
7.  The Crossroads Cafe-  Deborah Smith  location 7105  Finished 2/23  ***
8.  A Study in Scarlet-  Arthur Conan Doyal  Location 1824  Finished 2/26


----------



## desilu

1. _Point of Origin _ by Patricia Cornwell 3,447 locations completed 2-1-10
2. _The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan 5,147 locations completed 2-2-10 (reread so I can watch the movie!)
3. _The Sea of Monsters_ by Rick Riordan 3,807 locations completed 2-5-10
4. _Black Notice_ by Patricia Cornwell 7596 locations _in progress_

January total locations read: *67,490*


----------



## sheltiemom

1.   Red Hot Lies - Laura Caldwell - 6038 locations
2.   Dust - Martha Grimes - DTB - about 411 pages
3.   The Templar Legacy: A Novel - Steve Barry - 8096 locations
4.   Twelve Sharp - Janet Evanovich - 5434 locations
5.  Soul Identity - Dennis Batchelder - 7176 locations
6.  The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly - 8033 locations


----------



## Malweth

*1.*_The Fires of Heaven_ (WoT #5)Robert JordanAB iPod​28 Jan 2009-?? Feb 2009Fant​36:34:00​​100%​

I got caught up in some other stuff... back to these books again... and about 10% further on _The Gargoyle_


----------



## dnagirl

(All star ratings are on a 5 star scale)

1. _The Dragon's Pool_ by Edward Patterson (Kindle) - started 1/11/10, 18395 loc, 60% done
2. _In Her Name (Omnibus)_ by Michael R. Hicks (Kindle) - started 2/1/10, finished 2/9/10, 15990 loc, ***** wonderful characters and an intriguing story, I can't wait to read more.
3. _Charlie Wilson's War_ by George Crile (DTB) - started 1/30/10, 560 pages
4. _The Day of the Triffids_ by Robert Wyndham (Kindle) - started 2/10/10, finished 2/13/10, 3043 loc, **** interesting premise, but lost my interest after a while.
5. _The Second Virgin Birth_ by Tommy Taylor (Kindle) - started 2/13/10, finished 2/15/10, 4531 loc, ** Too many medical errors, story was compelling but ended on kind of a blah note.
6. _Odd Thomas_ by Dean Koontz (Kindle) - started 2/15/10, finished 2/20/10, 5754 loc, ****
7. _Like Water for Chocolate_ by Laura Esquivel (Kindle) - started 2/24/10, finished 2/26/10, 2687 loc, ****


----------



## chiffchaff

The Olympics have been cutting into reading time this month, but winning a couple of books on Goodreads gave me a boost. 

1. _Ahab's Wife_ by Sena Jeter Naslund - 13932 locations (started in Jan; 40% this month)
2. _The Weed That Strings the Hangman's Bag_ by Alan Bradley - 384 pages (dtb, Goodreads first read)
3. _A Traitor to Memory_ by Elizabeth George - 14599 locations
4. _The Problem of Pain_ by C.S. Lewis - 1925 locations
5. _Death of a Celebrity_ by M.C. Beaton - 3609 locations
6. _King Solomon's Ring_ by Konrad Lorenz - 3152 locations
7. _Thunder Bay_ by William Kent Krueger - 4901 locations
8. _The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks_ - 6013 locations
9. _The Eleventh Man_ by Ivan Doig - 517 pages (audio book)
10. _As We Grieve: Discoveries of Grace in Sorrow_ by Jan Groft - 180 pages (dtb, Goodreads first read)


----------



## summerteeth

I'm in!

1. _Unzipped_ by Lois Greiman finished 2/1/10 - 4974 locations
2. _Relocating Mia_ by Rebecca Lerwill finished 2/2/10 - 6601 locations
3. _Fat Chance_ by Rhonda Pollero finished 2/3/10 - 4740 locations
4. _One Hot Mess_ by Lois Greiman finished 2/6/10 - 4951 locations
5. _Trouble in Mudbug_ Jana DeLeon finished 2/6/10 - 3136 locations
6. _Chocolate Chip Cookie Murder_ by Joanna Flunke finished 2/9/10 - 4122 locations
7. _Talk Me Down_ by Victoria Dahl finished 2/9/10 - 4421 locations
8. _Candy Apple Red_ by Nancy Bush finished 2/11/10 - 5346 locations
9. _Ultra Violet_ by Nancy Bush finished 2/12/10 - 6228 locations
10. _Look Me in the Eye: My Life With Aspergers_ by John Elder Robison finished 2/12/10 - 4367 locations
11. _Fools Rush In_ by Kristan Higgans finished 2/13/10 - 4872 locations
12. _Stand by Your Hitman_ by Lisa Langtry finished 2/14/10 - 3494 locations
13. _Tangled Up in You_ by Rachel Gibson finished 2/14/10 - 3760 locations
14. _The Fashion Hound Murders_ by Elaine Viets finished 2/15/10 - 4967 locations
15. _The Buenos Aires Broken Hearts Club_ by Jessica Morrison fnished 2/15/10 - 4740 locations
16. _Head Over Heels_ by Susan Andersen finished 2/16/10 - 4665 locations
17. _I, Spy?_ by Kate Johnson finished 2/16/19 - 6368 locations
18. _Ugley Business_ by Kate Johnson finished 2/17/10 - 6807 locations
19. _Ordinary World_ by Elisa Lorello finished 2/19/10 - 7987 locations
20. _A is for Apple_ by Kate Johnson finished 2/19/10 - 6271 locations
21. _Still Waters_ by Kate Johnson finished 2/20/10 - 6878 locations
22. _Brazen_ by Carly Phillips finished 2/21/10 - 2780 locations
23. _Murphy's Law_ by Lori Foster finished 2/21/10 - 4620 locations
24. _The Thrill of it All_ by Christie Ridgeway finished 2/21/10 - 4715 locations
25. _One For the Money_ by Janet Evanovich finished 2/21/10 - 5259 locations
26. _Body Movers_ by Stephanie Bond started 2/22/10 - 5495 locations
27. _Two for the Dough_ by Janet Evanovich finished 2/23/10 - 6756 locations
28. _Three to Get Deadly_ by Janet Evanovich finished 2/24/10 - 7011 locations
29. _Four to Score_ by Janet Evanovich finished 2/24/10 - 5003 locations
30. _High Five_ by Janet Evanovich finished 2/27/10 - 4885 locations
31. _Frankly My Dear, I'm Dead_ by Livia J Washburn finished 2/28/10 - 3639 locations


----------



## bebobthefrog

1. Uglies 452 pages     
2. Pretties 384 pages     
3. Specials 400 pages    
4. Another Faust 387 pages (not kindle)     
5. Old Magic 400 pages     
6. Sarah's Key 304 pages ( a beautiful and heart breaking story)


----------



## Ottie

I'm also in here's my placeholder 


Sookie Stackhouse Bundle 40,879 locations:

1) Living Dead in Dallas 1/21/2010 (2/8/2010).
2) Club Dead 2/8/2010 (2/11/2010)
3) Dead to the World 2/21/2010 




Other Books:

1) Coraline 1,553 locations  2/11/2010 (2/14/2010)
2) Exposure: A Novel 4,345 locations 2/14/2010 (2/17/2010)
3) Wolf Signs Granite Lake Wolves Book 1 1,917 locations 2/17/2010 (2/21/2010)


----------



## Aravis60

Books in progress:
1. The BFG by Roald Dahl (started 1/25)
2. The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon (started 2/16)
3. Anne's House of Dreams by L.M. Montgomery (started 2/17)

Finished in February:
1. Mother Teresa: Come Be My Light edited by Brian Kolodiejchuk, M.C. (started 1/31-I think, finished 2/10)- 400 pgs.
2. Drums of Autumn by Diana Gabaldon (started 1/24, finished 2/11)-880 pgs.
3. The Geography of Bliss: One Grump's Search for the Happiest Places in the World by Eric Weiner (started 2/9, finished 2/15)-329 pgs.
4. Prince Caspian by C.S. Lewis (started 1/29, finished 2/16)-216 pgs.
5. The Wind in the Willows by Kenneth Grahame (started 1/26, finished 2/19)- 240 pgs. 
6. The Nixie's Song (Beyond the Spiderwick Chronicles) by Tony DiTerlizzi and Holly Black (started and finished 2/20)- 162 pgs. 
7. A Giant Problem (Beyond the Spiderwick Chronicles) by Tony DiTerlizzi and Holly Black (started and finished 2/20)-154 pgs.
8. The Wyrm King (Beyond the Spiderwick Chronicles) by Tony DiTerlizzi and Holly Black (started and finished 2/20)- 202 pgs. 
9. The Magic Finger by Roald Dahl (started and finished 2/21)- 64 pgs. 
10. The Glass Castle by Jeannette Walls (started 2/21, finished 2/24)- 288 pgs. 
11. The Angel Experiment by James Patterson (started 2/19, finished 2.24)-464 pgs. 
12. The Voyage of the Dawn Treader by C.S. Lewis (started 2/16, finished 2/2-216 pgs.


----------



## pidgeon92

The White Queen







-- 432 pages -- 2/12/10
Of Human Bondage







-- 704 pages -- 2/21/10
Jennifer Johnson Is Sick of Being Single







-- 304 pages -- 2/2/10
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet







-- 304 pages -- 2/8/10
Audrey's Door







-- 432 pages -- 2/11/10
Swan Song







-- 960 pages -- 2/21/10
Juliet, Naked







-- 416 pages -- 2/24/10
A Scattered Life







-- 2/23/10
The Reader







-- 224 pages -- 2/25/10
Isolation Ward







-- 544 pages -- 2/28/10


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._The Glass Room_Simon MawerNovelKindle7189 locations02/07/20103.99 stars2._Rainbow's End (Unabridged)_Vernor VingeScience FictionAudiobook14:45 hours02/12/20103.25 stars3.Transcendence ExpressJests de VriesScience FictionMobipocket190 locations02/05/20102.75 stars4._Looking Like the Enemey_Mary Matsuda GruenewaldNon-FictionDTB227 pages02/08/20101.99 stars5._The Briar King_Greg KeyesFantasyKindle10421 locations02/13/20104.00 stars6._Deamon (Unabridged)_Daniel SuarezMysteryAudiobook15:57 hours02/23/20103.99 stars7._Things We Didn't See Coming_Steven AmsterdamFictionKindle2700 locations02/14/20102.50 stars8.The Levantine ExperimentsGuy HassonScience FictionMobipocket183 locations02/14/20103.00 stars9._The Likeness_Tana FrenchMysteryDTB466 pages02/19/20103.50 stars10._Red Chaser_Jon SpoelstraMysteryKindle5214 locations02/22/20103.25 stars11._Boneshaker_Cherrie PriestScience FictionKindle8846 locations02/28/20103.00 stars12._Wizard (Unabridged)_John VarleyScience FictionAudiobook15:01 hoursIn Progress

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737          *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*60,2632,649105,2966,194
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## cagnes

1. The Bronze Horseman by Paullina Simons (656 pages) - finished 02/04
2. The Help by Kathryn Stockett (7442 locations) - finished 02/07
3. Lord John and the Private Matter by Diana Gabaldon - finished 02/10
4. The Book Thief by Markus Zusak (6975 locations) - finished 02/12
5. Dear John by Nicholas Sparks (4432 locations) - finished 02/13
6. Tatiana and Alexander by Paullina Simons (559 pages) - finished 02/14
7. Skeletons at the Feast by Chris Bohjalian - finished 02/16
8. The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society by Mary Ann Shaffer & Annie Barrows (4121 locations) - finished 02/18
9. The Summer Garden by Paullina Simons (776 pages) - finished 02/20
10. Secrets of a Summer Night (The Wallflowers, Book 1) by Lisa Kleypas (5249 locations) - finished 02/21
11. It Happened One Autumn (The Wallflowers, Book 2) by Lisa Kleypas (4907 locations) - finished 02/21
12. The Devil in Winter (The Wallflowers, Book 3) by Lisa Kleypas (4540 locations) - finished 02/22
13. A Scandal in Spring (The Wallflowers, Book 4)by Lisa Kleypas (4407 locations) - finished 02/23
14. A Wallflower Christmas (The Wallflowers, Book 5) by Lisa Kleypas (2914 locations) - finished 02/23
15. Mine Till Midnight (The Hathaways, Book 1)  by Lisa Kleypas (5154 locations) - finished 02/24
16. Seduce Me At Sunrise (The Hathaways, Book 2) by Lisa Kleypas (4557 locations) - finished 02/26
17. Tempt Me at Twilight (Hathaways, Book 3) by Lisa Kleypas (6759 locations) - finished 02/27


----------



## Maxx

As of 2/1:

1.  The Book Thief (audiobook) 65% through the book, completed 2/12  202 pages
2.  By Reason of Insanity (kindle) 86% through the book, completed 2/1  72 pages
3.  Let the Great World Spin (kindle) began 2/1 57% through the book 228 pages
4.  The Angel Experiment (kindle) began 2/2, completed 2/28 464 pages
5.  Oryx and Crake (audiobook) began 2/12, completed 2/21 376 pages
6.  Olive Kitteridge (audiobook) began 2/21, 26% completed by 2/28, 79 pages "read"

Partial Books completed:  2
Complete Books read:  2

Total Pages Read: 1421


----------



## meljackson

Black Sea Affair by Don Brown- locations 6393. Finished Feb 2.     
Void Moon by Michael Connelly- locations 6261. Finished Feb 3.      
The Boss by Stan Pottinger- locations 6003. Finished Feb 4.      
The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold- pages 256. Finished Feb 5.      
Exposure by Brandilyn Collins- locations 4345. Finished Feb 6.     
Home Again by Kristin Hannah- locations 7147. Finished Feb 7.      
The Pawn by Steven James- locations 3896. Finished Feb 10.     
Thank You For All Things by Sandra Kring- locations 5398. Finished Feb 13.     
The Queen's Dollmaker by Christine Trent- locations 5574. Finished Feb 13.      
Await Your Reply by Dan Chaon- pages 270. Finished Feb 16.      
Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate- locations 3683. Finished Feb 19.      
Dark Pursuit by Brandilyn Collins- locations 4903. Finished Feb 20.     
Fireworks by Elizabeth White- locations 4519. Finished Feb 22.     
Sins of the Fathers by James Scott Bell-locations 5867. Finished Feb 24.   
Lucy Sullivan is Getting Married by Marian Keyes- locations 9829. Finished Feb 26.      
Dear John by Nicholas Sparks- 287 pages on Sony ereader. Finished Feb 27.      
Daring Chloe by Laura Jensen Walker- locations 4813. Finished Feb 27.


----------



## crebel

2/01 Heart-Shaped Box, April Henry (kindle) 4941 locations   
2/02 Sexy As Hell, Susan Johnson (kindle) 5500 locations  HR - I despise marital infidelity being necessary to realize love
2/03 Guns Will Keep Us Together, Leslie Langtry (kindle) 2279 locations      this cozy series is a hoot
2/06 To Tempt A Saint, Kate Moore (kindle) 3605 locations     excellent HR, but I found the ending unsatisfying, several loose ends, hope that means sequels are coming
2/07 Stand By Your Hitman, Leslie Langtry (kindle) 3494 locations      currently last of the Bombay family assassins series, little bit of mystery, little bit of romance, lots of sarcasm and laughs - I want more
2/08 The Untamed Bride, Stephanie Laurens (kindle) 5889 locations      HR-1st of the Black Cobra Quartet
2/10 Ghost Sudoko, Kaye Morgan (kindle) 3470 locations   a fairly short cozy, but I had a hard time staying with the story
2/13 The Elusive Bride, Stephanie Laurens (kindle) 7272 locations      HR - 2nd of the Black Cobra Quartet
2/14 Busy Bodies, Joan Hess (kindle) 4832 locations      cozy mystery
2/15 The Dutiful Rake, Elizabeth Rolls (kindle) 3833 locations     HR
2/18 Shooting Gallery, Hailey Lind (kindle) 4616 locations     - apparently I have read this series out of order (I hate that) and am trying to decide whether to go back and get the first one.
2/21 Cape Refuge, Terri Blackstock (kindle) 6907 locations    A freebie/Christian fiction (not just a good story with faith-based situations, Christianity permeates the story). I enjoyed it.
2/21 Southern Storm (Cape Refuge #2), Terri Blackstock (kindle)     The 2nd free book of this Christian fiction series. Excellent suspense story. Would like to continue the series on kindle, but I won't pay $9 for a book that has been out in paperback since 2004.
2/22 An Accidental Seduction, Michelle Willingham (kindle) 760 locations    HR - A "prequel" to the next book. I don't know why it wasn't just Chapter One - nothing totally necessary to the whole story and not enough of it to be worth $2.99
2/22 The Accidental Countess, Michelle Willingham (kindle) 4124 locations    - the rest of the above story.
2/23Notorious Eliza, Barbara Monajem (kindle) 803 locations  I don't remember if these HR "shorts" were free or if I actually spent $ without looking at the file size. This one wasn't even believable
2/24 Done Gone Wrong, Cathy Pickens (kindle) 2704 locations    sort of a cozy/legal thriller/mystery
2/26 Sinful Surrender, Beverley Kendall (kindle) 5139 locations    -HR

Definitely a down month for me - hopefully March will be less hectic.


----------



## ladyknight33

*FEBRUARY 2010 TOTAL 92,428*

1. *Strangers in Death* JD Robb 5928 locations start 02/01 finish 02/03
2. *Ritual in Death * JD Robb 1220 locations start and finish 02/04
3. *More Than Words: Stories of Strength* Carla Neggers, Susan Mallery and Karen Harper 3082 locations start and finsh 02/05
4. *Salvation in Death* 5347 locations start 02/05 finish 02/06
5. *Promises in Death* JD Robb 5095 locations start and finish 02/06
6. *Kindered in Death* JD Robb 6488 locations start and finish 02/07
7. *Echo in the Bone* Diana Gabaladon 22732 locations start 02/08
8. *A Season in Hell Gwendolyn Noles* 369 locations start and finish 02/07
9. *True Compass* Ted Kennedy 7105 locations to location 5219
10. *Faking It* Elisa Lorello 5894 locations start and finish 02/21
11. *Ordinary World* Elisa Lorrelo 7987 locations start and finish 02/21
12. *Single Husbands* HoneyB 3801 locations start and finish 02/25
13. *Going Rogue* Sarah Palin start ar location 1694 thru 6403 total 4709 locations finished 02/20
14. *I'm Still Standing* Shoshana Johnson 3648 locations start 02/09 finish 02/10
15. * Wrapped in Pleasure* Brenda Jackson 4864 locations start and finish 02/20
16. Fantasy in Death JD Robb 6045 locations start 02/27 finish 02/28


----------



## egh34

Feb: The Olympics put a serious crimp in my reading totals!!!

1. *Dawn Patrol* by Don Winslow finished 02-03-10    
2. *Bed of Roses* by Nora Roberts finished 02-07-10    
3. *Look Again* by Lisa Scottoline finished 2-12-10  
4. *Saving CeeCee Honeycutt* by Beth Hoffman finished 2-14-10     
5. *Immoral* by Brian Freeman finished 2-19-10   
6. *On Mystic Lake* by Kristin Hannah 2-20-10   
7. *The Postmistress* by Sarah Blake 2-28-10


----------



## Neekeebee

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett (K loc. 956-1631)
*Shike* - Robert J. Shea (K loc. 9382-11934)
*The Reagan Diaries* - Ronald Reagan (Sony p320-385)
*The Help* - Kathryn Stockett (Audio, approx 12/18 hours, re-read)
*Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime*-John Heilemann and Mark Halperin (Sony p103)
*Cleopatra's Daughter* - Michelle Moran (Sony p73)
*Defiance* - Don Brown (K 4092 loc.)

Gave up:
*Beware of Doug* - Elaine Fox (p. 53)
_*Let the Great World Spin*_ - Colum McCann (K sample)

Finished Reading:
2/1: _*For One More Day*_ - Mitch Albom (Sony p156-212, H/C 208p)
2/4: *Rainwater* - Sandra Brown (DTB H/C p69-245)
2/4: *Freakonomics* - Steven D. Levitt and Stephen J. Dubner (Sony p130-302 H/C 320p) 
2/6: *Noah's Compass* - Anne Tyler (Sony, H/C 288p)
2/11: *A Concise Chinese-English Dictionary for Lovers *- Xiaolu Guo (Sony H/C 304p) 
2/11: *Celebutards* - Andrea Peyser (K 3619 loc.)
2/13: *Thereby Hangs a Tail* - Spencer Quinn (DTB H/C 309p)
2/17: *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* - Stieg Larsson (K 7839 loc.)
2/22: *The 19th Wife* - David Ebershoff (Sony, H/C 514p)
2/24: *Marry Him: The Case for Settling for Mr. Good Enough* - Lori Gottlieb (Sony, H/C 336p) 
2/26: *Going Rogue *- Sarah Palin (K 6403 loc.)

 Best read of the month
 Worst book I've finished reading in a _long_ time

N


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Books Read in February
*1. Kiss Me Deadly 288 Kindle! 
2. The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
3. His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
4. Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
5. Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
6. Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
7. Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!*

Currently reading:_Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle! _
Up next: Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!


----------



## talleylynn

1. *Aluminum Fever* by Robert Pratt (2/1)
no pages; 17904 locations    
2. *Naked In Death* by J.D. Robb (2/5)
320 pages; 5391 locations    
3. *Finding Juliet* by Frank Sennett (2/6)
no pages; 5029 locations    
4. *Waiting For Spring * by R. J. Keller (2/9)
480 pages; 9304 locations     
5. * Enlightenment For Idiots: A Novel * by Anne Cushman (2/13)
384 pages; 5518 locations     
6. *Suite Scarlett * by Maureen Johnson (2/16)
368 pages; 5194 locations    
7. *Thumbs, Toes, and Tears * by Chip Walter (2/23)
272 pages; 4924 locations   
8. *Daring Chloe* by Laura Jensen Walker (2/24)
336 pages; 4813 locations   
9. *We Interrupt This Date* by L. C. Evans (2/27)
abandoned at 37%, location 1579

Samples:
_Red Cross of Gold I: Knight of Death _ By Brendan Carroll
_Ill Wind (Weather Warden Book I)_ by Rachel Caine
_The Happiness Project _ by Gretchen Rubin
_Embroidered Truths _ by Monica Ferris
_This is Where I Leave You _ by Jonathan Tripper
_The Raw Shark Texts _ by Steven Hall
_Educating Alice_ by Alice Steinbach
_On Mexican Time_ by Tony Cohan
_Parallel Worlds_ by Michio Kaku
_Dry Storeroom #1_ by Richard Fortey
_Warped Passages_ by Lisa Randell
_Death By Black Hole _ by Neil DeGrasse Tyson
_16 Lighthouse Road_ by Debbie Macomber


----------



## Annalog

Anna's Book List for February 2010

Note: Books are linked to Amazon Kindle edition page (unless otherwise noted).


*#**Book**-3 to +3**Type**Jan. Pages**Jan. Locations**Kindle File Size**Status*1._The Sweetheart of Prosper County_ by Jill S. Alexander  +2Library Audio224 (179 left)  *Finished* 2 Feb., started 29 Jan. (5 CD, 5.75 hours) Four CDs (4.6 hr) left.2._The Princess Bride: S. Morgenstern's Classic Tale of True Love and High Adventure_ by William Goldman  +2Kindle480 (325 left)4187 (2832 left)2856 KB (1932 left)*Finished* 2 Feb., started 29 Jan. 32% at end of month.3._Hidden Empire_ by Orson Scott Card  +2Library Audio   *Finished* 8 Feb., started 2 Feb. (8 CD, 9 hours). (Second in a series; did not read first.) The Kindle is mentioned by name three times in the book in two different scenes. In the first, one person wonders what another has loaded onto a Kindle prior to an international trip. The second mentions how someone with vision problems can read using the large font.4._Guards! Guards!_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle3845795272 KB*Finished* 8 Feb., started 2 Feb.5._Witch & Wizard_ by James Patterson and Gabrielle Charbonnet Library Audio320 361 KB*Finished* 10 Feb., started 8 Feb. I thought the characters were too stereotypical. (5 CD, 5.68 hours).6._Mort_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle2434354218 KB*Finished* 12 Feb., started 9 Feb.7._The End of Eternity_ by Isaac Asimov (link to hardcover)  +1Library Audio192  *Finished* 16 Feb., started 10 Feb. (7 CD, 8.2 hours).8._Sourcery_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle2884658223 KB*Finished* 17 Feb., started 12 Feb.9._The Life and Most Surprising Adventures of Robinson Crusoe, of York, Mariner_ by Daniel Defoe(link to Amazon but reading copy from Feedbooks)  +1Kindle (mobi)2364493359 KB*Finished* 18 Feb., started 13 Feb. Rating would be higher if I had not read it multiple times before. I had forgotten many of the philosophy/religion interludes in this book from when I read it earlier. However, since I read Don Quixote recently, I now wonder how much of those sections were "tongue-in-cheek"?10._The Bookwoman's Last Fling: A Cliff Janeway Novel_ by John Dunning  +1Library Audio528 275 KB*Finished* 20 Feb., started 17 Feb. (9 CD, 10.75 hours).11._Wyrd Sisters_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle2885049238 KB*Finished* 24 Feb., started 18 Feb.12._In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword_ by Michael R. Hicks  +3Kindle68891088 KB*Finished* 21 Feb., started 19 Feb.13._A Special Mission: Hitler's Secret Plot to Seize the Vatican and Kidnap Pope Pius XII_ by Dan Kurzman  +1Library Audio 304 KB*Finished* 24 Feb., started 20 Feb. (8 CD, 9.13 hours).14._Pyramids_ by Terry Pratchett  +3Kindle352 (237)5073 (3409)243 (163) KB*Current*, started 24 Feb. 67% at end of month.15._The Sign of the Book: A Cliff Janeway "Bookman" Novel_ by John Dunning Library Audio544 (359) 292 (193) KB*Current*, started 25 Feb. (9 CD, 10 hours). Six CDs (6.66 hr) finished at end of month. *13* finished *2967**34,073**4595 KB**25.89 hours*

Anna's Book List for January 2010
Anna's Book List for March 2010

Rating column uses standard smileys (       ) which could be seen as -3 to +3. Positive ratings indicate a book I liked; the higher ratings indicate how likely I would be to read again. Higher ratings do not necessarily indicate the quality of the book. For negative ratings, the rating indicates how much I did not like the book.


----------



## ElaineOK

I leave on vacation the 27th, so it will be interesting to see how much I get read while I am frantically getting ready to go, and how much I read while I am gone.

1. Jewels of the Sun







, Nora Roberts 384 pages;

2. Christless Christianity: the Alternative Gospel of the American Church







, Michael Horton 272 pages;

3. The Sunne in Splendour: A Novel of Richard III







, Sharon Kay Penman 944 pages;

4. Heaven on Earth: Capturing Jonathan Edwards' Vision of Living In Between







, Stephen J. Nichols 144 pages;

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _Dragon Keeper_ by Robin Hobb: 7818 locations. Begun 1/26, on location 5497 on 2/1, completed 2/3 -- 2321 locations read in February.
2. _Ariana's Pride_ by Margaret Lake: 5241 locations. Begun 2/3, completed 2/7.
3. _The Lightning Thief_ by Rick Riordan: 5147 locations. Begun 2/7, completed 2/9.
4. _In Her Name (Omnibus Edition)_ by Michael Hicks: 15,990 locations. Begun 2/9, on location 14,142 on 2/28 -- 14,142 locations read in February.

Running Totals:
Locations read in February: 26,851
DTB pages read in February: 
Books read start to finish in February: 2
Books read partially in February: 2


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in
1. Someday Soon-Debbie Macomber 374 pgs PB Started 1/29/10 Finished 2/4/10    
2. Sooner or Later-Debbie Macomber 352 pgs PB Started 2/4/10 Finished 2/9/10  
3. The Christmas Bus-Melody Carlson 176 pgs 1,487 Loc K2 Started 2/9/10 Finished 2/10/10   
4. Moon over Water-Debbie Macomber 384 pgs 4,098 Loc K2 started 2/11/10 Finished     
5. Widow's Tale-Maureen A Miller 316 pgs 4,434 Loc K2 Started 2/15/10 Finished 2/22/10


----------



## gwsawyer

Saving my spot. Reading has slowed down due to work, but will pick it back up:

1. The Great Bridge,  The Epic Story of the Brooklyn Bridge: David McCullough, 10,417 locations, finished 2/2/2010. If you're a history buff, McCullough is always a good read.

2. Treasure Hunt: John Lescroart, 6,114 locations, finished 2/7/2010. Not Lescroart's best work. The book plods for quite a while and then rushed to an ending that's confusing and contrived.   

3. A Reliable Wife: Robert Goolrick, 2744 locations, finished 2/15/2010. A sensual novel but the ending is quite predictable.   

4. Noah's Compass: Anne Tyler, 4,442 locations, finished 2/18/2010. I like Anne Tyler's books, but this one isn't as deep as some. Still it's a funny novel about a three-time loser at relationships.  

5. Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey o Pat Tillman: Jon Krakauer. 6,220 locations., finished 2/22/2010. As usual, Krakauer's research is remarkable. This is a story that will made you mad, mostly because of the government cover-up that followed his death in Afghanistan.    

6. The Black Echo: Michael Connelly, 7,198 locations, finished 2/28/2010. Connelly's first Harry Bosch novel. A good read.


----------



## Jaasy

1.  The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold, 368 pages, finished
2.  The Help by Kathryn Stockett, 464 pages, finished
3.  Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate, 368 pages, finished
4.  Mad Church Diseasevercoming the burnout by Anne Jackson...
5.  Fireworks by Elizabeth White, 336 pages, finished
6.  Off the Record by Elizabeth White, 336 pages, finished
7.  Peculiar Treasures by Robin Jones Gunn, 304 pages, finished
8.  Scorpio Tatoo by Jude Mason, finished
9.  Wench by Dolen Perkins-Valdez, 304 pages, finished
10. Incidents in the Life of a Slave Girl by Harriet Jacobs, 272 pages, finished
11. Fantasy in Death by J. D. Robb, 368 pages, finished


----------



## Geoffrey

Page 2 for me. 

1. The Time Machine - H.G. Wells - Classic Science Fiction - 100% - 1215 locations - 73 pages - finished 2/1
2. Windows in Time - M. Jules Aedin - M/M Romance - 100% - 4478 locations - 234 pages - finished 2/3
3. The Notebook - Nicholas Sparks - Fiction - 100% - 3037 locations - 224 pages - finished 2/5
4. Wit'ch Fire - James Clemens - Fantasy - 100% - 6146 locations - 428 pages - finished 2/6
5. Perdido Street Station - China Mevielle - Science Fiction, Steampunk - 22% - 2519 of 11405 locations - 640 pages - this is the second time I tried to
read it and the second time I gave it up .... Abandoned 2/9
6. Ring of Fire - Anthology - Alt. History - 100% - 11303 locations - 677 pages - finished 2/13
7. Wench - Dolen Perkins-Valdez - fiction - 100% - 4153 locations - 304 pages - finished 2/15
8. On The Beach - Nevil Shute - Apocalypse - 100% - 5306 locations - 320 pages - finished 2/18
9. Fluke - Christopher Moore - Fiction, Humor - 100% - 5411 locations - 321 pages - finished 2/22
10. Spin - Robert Charles Wilson - Science Fiction - 1000% - 7953 locations - 464 pages - finished 2/28
11. My Only Home - Pepper Espinoza - m/m romance - 1305 locations - 79 pages - finished 2/28


----------



## 1131

*Copenhagen Connection* by Elizabeth Peters Library audio 6 hrs 47 mins Started 2/2 finished 2/5   
*The Alienist * by Caleb Carr Kindle 9319 locations Started 2/1 finished 2/7    
*All Creatures Great and Small* by James Harriot paperback 448 pages Started 2/2 finished 2/3    
*Watchers* by Dean Koontz Kindle 10114 locations Started 2/2 finished 2/13  
*Dewey: The Small-Town Library Cat Who Touched the World* by Vicki Myron Kindle Started 2/15 finished 2/17  
*The Big Burn* by Timothy Egan Kindle 3697 locations Started 2/19 finished 2/24  
*Devil-may-care* by Elizabeth Peters Library audio 7 hrs 29 mins Started 2/15 finished 2/23   
*A Great Deliverance* by Elizabeth George Library audio 7 13 mins Started 2/23 finished 2/28


----------



## Lynn

Me to

1.Elfhunter: A Tale of Alterra, the World That Is   by C.S. Marks  Started 1/30/10
2.One for the Money by Janet Evanovitch  started 2/1/10 finished 2/3/10  5259 locations

Lynn L


----------



## pomlover2586

I'm in again 

1. The Wedding- Nicholas Sparks.......Finished 2/5
2. The Lovely Bones- Alice Sebold........Finished 2/11
3. More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea- Tom Reynolds .........Finished 2/24
4. Somebody Else's Daughter- Elizabeth Brundage.......Finished 2/17
5. War Horse- Michael Morpurgo........Finished 2/25
6. True Colors- Kristin Hannah............Finished 2/28

_Books Read in January 2010_
1. Breaking Dawn- Twilight Stephanie Meyer .....Finished 1/4
2. The Velveteen Rabbit- Margery Williams.....Finished 1/5
3. Keeping Faith- Jodi Piccoult.........Finished 1/16
4. My Soul To Lose- Rachel Vincent........Finished 1/17
5. My Soul To Take- Rachel Vincent.....Finished 1/19
6. My Soul To Save- Rachel Vincent.....Finished 1/23
7. Naked- David Sedaris....Finished 1/24
8. Dear John- Nicholas Sparks......Finished 1/29
9. The Notebook- Nicholas Sparks.....Finished 1/28


----------



## Dankinia

Kiss me, Kill me --5125 locations
More Blood, More Sweat, and Another Cup of Tea - 5087 locations
The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes - 4673 locations
Blood, Sweat, and Tea - 2917 locations
Worth more Dead - 5160 locations
Men of Courage - 3667 locations


----------



## Dana

February:


*Title**Author**Locations **Finished **Comments*1. The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs







Olivia Darnell11,1802/6/10WOWZERS! AMAZING book! I hated to see it end. 2. The Last Song







Nicholas Sparks 6,6642/10/10awww.... sniff.... (better than movie)3. Anna Karenina







Leo Tolstoy13,188 


----------



## melissaj323

1. Dawn's Light by Terri Blackstock; kindle 416 pages; completed 2/2/10
2. Roses by Leila Meacham; kindle 624 pages; completed 2/9/10
3. Forbidden Falls by Robyn Carr; kindle 384 pages; completed 2/12/10
4. Along Came Trouble by Sherryl Woods; kindle 416 pages; completed 2/16/10
5. The Lightning Thief by Rick Riordan; kindle 384 pages; completed 2/17/10
6. The Girl Next Door by Elizabeth Noble; kindle 352 pages; completed 2/20/10


----------



## Toby

FINISHED!

1. Beautiful Joe by Marshall Saunders, Kindle, 3965 Loc's, 2/5, Excellent
2. Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren, Kindle, 3256 Loc's, 2/13, Great


----------



## joanne29

Hi all I am in again!

1. Snow Flower and the Secret Fan by Lisa See 288 pgs. 02/01      
2. Eclipse by Stephenie Meyer 640 pgs 02/3      
3. Breaking Dawn by Stephenie Meyer 756 pgs 02/09     
4. Garden Spells by Sarah Addison Allen 320 pgs. 02/14     
5. Where the God of Love Hangs Out by Amy Bloom 224 pgs 2/22    
6. Lucky by Alice Sebold 272 pages  2/23     
7. The weight of Silence by Heather Gudenkauf 384 pgs. 2/25     
8. The Dark Secrets of Rebecca Marie by R.M. Mendez 298 pgs. 2/26


----------



## ktwac

currently reading:
Tiger's Curse by Colleen Houck (start 2/4)


finished:
Ordinary World   Elisa Lorello  (start 2/1  finished 2/3)
Lady of Milkweed Manor (start 2/3 finished 2/4)


----------



## BTackitt

<<Total Kindle Locations for Oct. - Jan 329,918>>
<<Total Books read for Oct. - Jan. 85>>

Book 1. Love a little, Stake a little - 951 K Loc finished
Book 2. Gregori's Ghost - 1429 K Loc Finished
Book 3. Magic at Midnight - 816 K Loc Finished
Book 4. Weaved for Pleasure - 589 K Loc Finished
Book 5. Kept - 1308 K Loc Finished
Book 6. Bargain by Starlight - 691 K Loc Finished
Book 7. Flirt - 2362 K Loc Finished (Note Laurell K Hamilton- MUCH better than her last couple, GOOD storyline, and fun to read)
Book 8. Honeysuckle - 1300 K Loc Finished
Book 9 Anchors away: Chain of command - 1484 K Loc Finished
Book 10. Icy Heat - 3335 K Loc Finished
Book 11. (microbiology notes totalling 2000 K Loc Finished as of 2/
Book 12. Cory's Salvation - 923 K Loc Finished
Book 13. Ulterior Motives - 12861 K Loc Finished
Book 14. Mistaken Identity - 3482 K Loc Finished
Book 15. Dead Witch Walking - 6493 K Loc Finished
Book 16. What does Not Kill Us - 10268 K Loc Finished
Book 18. (Microbiology notes totalling 2600 K Loc Finished as of 2/26)
Book 19. Wolf Signs: - 1730 K Loc Finished
Book 20. The Seduction of Evelyn Hyde-Hope - 849 K Loc FInished

Final total 20 books 55471 K Locs


----------



## Anju 

Place holder for me

1.  The Boy Who Harnessed the Wind by Bryan Mealer      3414 locations finished, Feb 2      
2.  End of the Drive by Louis L'Amour                              3015 locations finished, Feb 2      
3.  The Mysterious Affair at Styles by Agatha Christie       3379 locations, Feb 3      
4.  The Secret Adversary by Agatha Christie                    4409 locations, Feb 3      
5.  Right Ascension by David Derrico                               3601 locations, Feb 5      
6.  Declination by David Derrico                                      3049 locations, Feb 8      
7.  Kiowa Trail by Louis L'Amour                                      2600 locations, Feb 9      
8.  Countdown in Cairo by Noel Hynd                              6957 locations, Feb 10      
9.  Shadowmagic by John Lenahan                                 4320 locatoins, Feb 12      
10. Deadlock by Rye James                                            2223 locations, Feb 14      
11. Southern Destiny by Lynnon Bullman  short story         339 locations, Feb 14      
12. Ghost in the Tank by Lynnon Bullman  short story         256 locations, Feb 14      
13. Magic Kingdom for Sale-Sold by Terry Brooks              6070 locations, Feb 14      
14.  Relocating Mia by Rebecca Lerwill                              6601 locations, Feb 17     
15.


----------



## char

I'm in, too!


----------



## Andra

Books are listed with pages; Kindle books with locations; Sony Reader books listed separately at the end

1.	Miss Switch Online by Barbara Brooks Wallace  1783 locations
2.	The Diva Paints the Town by Krista Davis  4292 locations
3.	Town in a Blueberry Jam by B.B. Haywood  2862 locations
4.	The Proof is in the Pudding by Melinda Wells  4962 locations
5.	If Books Could Kill by Kate Carlisle  4795 locations
6.	Winter Blues, Revised Edition by Norman E. Rosenthal  4440 locations
7.	Shopaholic Takes Manhattan by Sophie Kinsella  5146 locations
8.	Antiques Roadkill by Barbara Allan  287 pages
9.	Antiques Flee Market by Barbara Allan  3492 locations
10.	No! I Don’t Want to Join a Book Club by Virginia Ironside  3671 locations
11.	Shopaholic and Sister by Sophie Kinsella  355 pages
12.	Shopaholic and Baby by Sophie Kinsella  359 pages
13.	The Time of My Life by Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi  247 pages
14.	For the Love of Mike by Rhys Bowen  322 pages
15.	Shopaholic Ties the Knot by Sophie Kinsella 5713 locations
16.	Thornspell by Helen Lowe  3166 locations
17.	Espresso Shot by Cleo Coyle  6322 locations
18.	Kaleidoscope by Dorothy Gilman  3389 locations
19.	Tigerheart by Peter David  - I couldn’t finish this one, stopped at location 1778
20.	Fireworks by Elizabeth White  4518 locations
21.	Off the Record by Elizabeth White  5131 locations
22.	Wyrd Sisters by Terry Pratchett  5048 locations
23.	Aunt Dimity Down Under by Nancy Atherton  3406 locations
24.	Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate  3683 locations
25.	Never Say Never by Lisa Wingate  3788 locations
26.	Daring Chloe by Laura Jensen  4813 locations
27.	A Murderous Glaze by Melissa Glazer  3213 locations
28.	Blueberry Muffin Murder by Joanne Fluke  4483 locations
29.	Aunt Dimity and the Next of Kin by Nancy Atherton  4030 locations
30.	Plum Pudding Murder by Joanne Fluke  4781 locations
31.	Sew Deadly by Elizabeth Lynn Casey  3731 locations
32.	Tree Shepherd’s Daughter by Gillian Summers  2838 locations
33.	Into the Wildewood  by Gillian Summers  3030 locations
34.	Fatal Fixer-Upper by Jennie Bentley  5399 locations
35.	Spackled and Spooked by Jennie Bentley  4523 locations
36.	Eggs in Purgatory by Laura Childs  289 pages

Sony Reader Books
37.	Baby Bonanza by Maureen Child  126 pages
38.	The Bride’s Baby by Liz Fielding  140 pages
39.	Dancing in the Moonlight by RaeAnne Thayne  180 pages
40.	Here Comes Trouble by Donna Kauffman  267 pages
41.	Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart  192 pages
42.	Irresistible Forces by Brenda Jackson  157 pages
43.	Price of Passion by Susan Napier  142 pages
44.	Slow Hands by Leslie Kelly  173 pages
45.	Stranded with a Spy by Merline Lovelace  145 pages
46.	A Very Special Delivery by Linda Goodnight 160 pages


----------



## MarthaT

I'm in


----------



## nelmsm

Here's my spot.

1. Pillars of the Earth  Ken Follet    19,042 locations     2/13/10
2. The Lost Fleet  Jack Campbell     4,784 locations     2/17/10
3. Republic: A Novel of America's Future  Charles Sheehan-Miles   10,811 locations    2/20/10
4. Apocalypse Troll   David Drake   5,775 locations    2/26/10
5. Fearless (The Lost Fleet Book 2)  Jack Campbell  4,720 locations  2/28/10


----------



## Tabby

Gone with the Wind by Margaret Mitchell







- 19296 Locations
Sweetheart by Chelsea Cain







- 4532 Locations
One for the Money by Janet Evanovich







- 5259 Locations

Totals
Books - 3
Locations - 29087


----------



## Seamonkey

TitleRatingAuthorlocs/pagesstartfinish*A Big Little Life: A Memoir of a Joyful Dog







******Dean Koontz3052/28809/30/200910/04/2009*The Help







******Kathryn Stockett7442/46410/04/200910/10/2009*Where Men Win Glory: The Odyssey of Pat Tillman







***Jon Krakauer6220/41610/10/200910/17/2009*My Journey With Farrah: A Story of our Life, Love and Friendship







****Alana Stewart3215/28810/17/200910/18/2009*The Time of My Life







******Patrick Swayze and Lisa Niemi3334/25610/18/200910/20/2009*Travelling with Pomegranates: A Mother-Daughter Story







*****Sue Monk Kidd & Ann Kidd Taylor3989/30410/20/200910/24/2009*Every Patient Tells a Story: Medical Mysteries and the Art of Diagnosis







*****Lisa Sanders4828/30410/24/200910/28/2009*The Kids Are All Right: A Memoir







*****Diana Liz Amanda & Dan Welch 4627/35210/28/200910/30/2009October Summary8 books36707/267209/30/200910/30/2009*Sarah's Key







******Tatiana de Rosnay4194/30410/30/200911/03/2009*The Lacuna







******Barbara Kingsolver8132/52811/03/200911/15/2009*Escape







*****Carolyn Jessop5369/41311/04/200911/07/2009*Half Broke Horses: A True-Life Novel







******Jeannette Walls3658/28811/15/200911/18/2009*Notes Left Behind







******Brooke & Keith Desserich2819/27211/18/200911/21/2009*No Time to Wave Goodbye: A Novel







*****Jacquelyn Mitchard4097/24011/21/200911/22/2009November Summary6 books28269/204510/30/200911/22/2009*The Queen Mother: The Official Biography







*****William Shawcross25343/112011/22/200912/07/2009*Knit Two







*****Kate Jacobs4670/33612/07/200912/11/2009*Knit the Season: A Friday Night Knitting Club Novel







* 
*[td]****[/td][td]Kate Jacobs[/td][td]3668/272[/td][td]12/11/2009[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td]*
*
[tr][td]Every Last Cuckoo







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Maloy[/td][td]2580/304[/td][td]12/14/2009[/td][td]12/15/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Messenger: The Legacy of Mattie J. T. Stepanek and Heartsongs







[/td][td]many**[/td][td]Jeni Stepanek & Larry Lindner[/td][td]5494/336[/td][td]12/16/2009[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Crazy for the [URL=Storm:]Storm:: A Memoir of Survival[/url]







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Norman Ollestad[/td][td]3280/288[/td][td]12/18/2009[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Stones into Schools: Promoting Peace with Books, Not Bombs, in Afghanistan and Pakistan







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Greg Mortenson[/td][td]5680/448[/td][td]12/20/2009[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Under the Dome: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Stephen King[/td][td]17947/1088[/td][td]12/24/2009[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Same Kind of Different As Me: A Modern-Day Slave, an International Art Dealer, and the Unlikely Woman Who Bound Them Together







l[/td][td]****[/td][td]Ron Hall and Denver Moore[/td][td]2615/224[/td][td]12/27/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]December Summary[/td][td][/td][td]9 books[/td][td]72457/4456[/td][td]11/22/2009[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]I Wasn't Ready to Say Goodbye: Surviving, Coping & Healing After the Sudden Death of a Loved One







[/td][td]***[/td][td]Brook Noel and Pamela D Blair[/td][td]6068/336[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Hospital Sketches







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Louisa May Alcott[/td][td]1123/150[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Pawprints of Katrina: Pets Saved and Lessons Learned







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Cathy Scott[/td][td]2644/256[/td][td]01/02/2010[/td][td]01/04/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Radium Halos: A novel about the Radium Dial Painters







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Shelley Stout[/td][td]4549/224[/td][td]01/04/2009[/td][td]01/06/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]La's Orchestra Saves the World







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Alexander McCall Smith[/td][td]3518/304[/td][td]01/07/2010[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Jonathan Safran Foer[/td][td]4793/368[/td][td]01/10/2010[/td][td]01/12/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Suite Francaise







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Irene Nemirovsky[/td][td]7613/448[/td][td]01/13/2010[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Crossroads Cafe







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Deborah Smith[/td][td]7105/365[/td][td]01/17/2010[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Lit: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Mary Karr[/td][td]6184/400[/td][td]01/20/2010[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Sit, Ubu, Sit: How I went from Brooklyn to Hollywood with the same woman, the same dog, and a lot less hair







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Gary David Goldberg[/td][td]3511/272[/td][td]01/27/2010[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Manic: A Memoir







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Terri Cheney[/td][td]2818/256[/td][td]01/29/2010[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Here If You Need Me: A True Story







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Kate Braestrup[/td][td]2843/224[/td][td]01/30/2010[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]January Summary[/td][td][/td][td]12 books[/td][td]51646/3610[/td][td]12/29/2009[/td][td]01/31/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]Girls Like Us: Carole King, Joni Mitchell, Carly Simon -- And the Journey of a Generation







[/td][td]****[/td][td]Sheila Weller[/td][td]10112/592[/td][td]02/01/2010[/td][td]02/10/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]I Am Ozzy (reading DTV signed by Ozzy)







[/td][td][/td][td]Ozzy Osbourne[/td][td]nnnn/416[/td][td]02/05/2010[/td][td]02/nn/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]It's Not Easy Being Green And Other Things to Consider (DTB)[/td][td]****[/td][td]Jim Henson, the Muppets and Friends[/td][td]nnnn/193[/td][td]02/07/2010[/td][td]02/07/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]South of Broad: A Novel







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Pat Conroy[/td][td]10104/528[/td][td]02/10/2010[/td][td]02/21/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks







[/td][td]*****[/td][td]Rebecca Skloot[/td][td]6013/368[/td][td]02/21/2010[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]Half the Sky: Turning Oppression into Opportunity for Women Worldwide







[/td][td][/td][td]Nicholas D. Kristof and Sheryl Wudunn[/td][td]5281/320[/td][td]02/23/2010[/td][td]02/nn/2010[/td][/tr]

[tr][td]February Summary[/td][td][/td][td]4 books[/td][td]26329/1381[/td][td]02/01/2009[/td][td]02/24/2010[/td][/tr]
[tr][td]YTD Summary[/td][td][/td][td]39 books[/td][td]150620/12729[/td][td]09/30/2009[/td][td]02/24/2009[/td][/tr]
*


----------



## earthlydelites

1) Autobiography of a Yogi (Reprint of Original 1946 Edition) - *Paramhansa Yogananda * _5693 Locations_
2) The Hidden Magic of Walt Disney World: Over 600 Secrets of the Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios, and Animal Kingdom
3) L.A Candy - *Lauren Conrad*
4) Dear John - _Nicholas Sparks_
5) Rembmer Me - _Sophie Kinsella_
6) Dearly Devoted Dexter - _Jeff Lindsay_
7) Lucky - _Alice Sebold_
 One Fifth Avenue - _Candace Bushnell_
9) Shutter Island - _Dennis Lehane _
10) Identity Crisis - _Debbi Mack_
11) Can you keep a secret? - _sophie kinsella_
12) Still Alice - _Lisa Genova_
13) Midwives _Chris Bohjalian_


----------



## geko29

*Secret Sanction* by Brian Haig; 6490 locs, 405pp. Bought it because it was buy one get one free, and I'm hooked now, so I'm glad I already have the sequel.
*Dhampir* by Barb and JC Hendee; 5440 locs, 384pp. My "choose someone else's book" selection for Februrary. Intriguing and well-written--I may even continue the series.
*Mortal Allies* by Brian Haig; 7516 locs, 496pp. Builds slowly, but even more riveting than the first.
*Origin* by JA Konrath; 5150 locs, 301 pp. Another great story from Joe...haven't read anything bad of his yet.
*The Lions of Lucerne* by Brad Thor; 8090 locs, 544 pp. Yet ANOTHER author whose entire library I'm going to have to read. 
*Swan Song* by Robert Mccammon; 15,330 locs, 960pp. Great post-apocalyptic thriller. Nearly as good as The Stand.

Final Total: 6 books, 48,016 locations, 3,090 pages.


----------



## chipotle

All of these are Kindle books. My February feel-good faves were Natural Born Charmer, the Lisa Kleypas HR,
and the Debbie Macomber. I abandoned too many books to list so I'm going to start getting the samples
of every book with a new author before purchasing.

FICTION

1. Natural Born Charmer - Susan Elizabeth Phillips, one of my fave SEPs
2. Sliding Home - Kate Angell, liked the baseball stuff
3. The Merry-Go-Round - Donna Fasano, funny indie romance 
4. Where Dreams Begin - Lisa Kleypas, HR, 1st book by this author, will definitely read more 
5. Speed Dating - Nancy Warren FREE, NASCAR romance
6. Good in Bed - Jennifer Weiner, started out funny, the ending disturbed me a bit but I'm a wimp  
7. Heaven, Texas - Susan Elizabeth Phillips, not my fave SEP
8. Mrs. Miracle - Debbie Macomber - reminded me of Jan Karon's Mitford series
9. Holding the Dream - Nora Roberts, 2nd in a trilogy, liked the first one better
10. The Sleeping Beauty Proposal - Sarah Strohmeyer, pretty fun 
11. Hedge Fund Wives - Tatiana Boncompagni - very similar to her first novel
12. Too Rich and Too Dead - Cynthia Baxter - just like taking a vacation to Aspen
13. Queen Takes King - Gigi Levangie Grazer - reminded me of Jackie Collins
14. Swept Away - Candace Camp - wonderful historical romance, can't wait to read more by her
15. Twenties Girl - Sophie Kinsella - eh... not my fave SK book ...
16. Fanny Hill - John Cleland - one of the 1001 books to read list
17. Once a Cowboy - Linda Warren - FREE Harlequin romance

NONFICTION
18. Ultra Longevity - Mark Liponis, was FREE, pretty interesting 


IN PROGRESS AND NOT PLANNING ON FINISHING SOON
The Power of Now - Eckhart Tolle
Of Human Bondage - W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## DD

Jan. 31-Feb. 4 -  "Jarrettsville:  a Novel" by Cornelia Nixon - 3632 locations
Feb. 5-9         - "Shutter Island" by Dennis Lehane - 4949 locations
Feb. 10-12      - "Saving CeeCee Honeycutt" by Beth Hoffman - 4841 locations
Feb. 12-13      - "Sarah's Key" by Tatiana de Rosnay - 5935 locations
Feb. 14-26      - "The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo" by Stieg Larsson - 9048 locations


----------



## Four Lil&#039; Paws

1. The Host - Stephenie Meyer - 12042 locations - Started 1/22/10 - 16% completed (1st time reading on Kindle, 2nd pass altogether)
2. Midnight Sun (12 Chapter Rough Draft) - Stephenie Meyer - 3774 locations - Started 2/2/10 - Finished 2/4/10
3. Twilight - Stephenie Meyer - 7104 locations - Started 2/5/10 - Finished 2/6/10 (1st time reading on Kindle, 4th pass altogether)
4. New Moon - Stephenie Meyer - 7834 locations - Started 2/6/10 - Finished 2/7/10 (same as above)
5. Eclipse - Stephenie Meyer - 10502 locations - Started 2/7/10 - Finished 2/10/10 (same as above)
6. Breaking Dawn - Stephenie Meyer - 11019 locations - Started 2/11/10 - 0% Finished (2nd time Kindle, 5th pass)


----------



## cheerio

I will try this one again, im in


----------



## angelad

SeaMonkey,

I was about to say that you must have 22 pairs of eyes to read that many books in 3 days, then saw the dates


----------



## cheerio

angelad said:


> SeaMonkey,
> 
> I was about to say that you must have 22 pairs of eyes to read that many books in 3 days, then saw the dates


That is a lot of books, especially since it is only the 4th of the month


----------



## angelad

cheerio said:


> That is a lot of books, especially since it is only the 4th of the month


Well, not that many if you consider it was going all the way back to September or so.


----------



## ZsuZsu

2nd full month with my Kindle- let's see if I keep up the pace I set in January! 


1) Drums of Autumn by Diana Gabaldon 23459 locations
2) The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon 23024 locations
3) A Breath of Snow and Ashes by Diana Gabaldon IN PROCESS
4) The Lovely Bones by Alice Sebold IN PROCESS


----------



## Jnfoto

2/4 Just finished reading - Dear John[/u] -


----------



## SinCityReader

I'm new to this so I'll try:

1. A is for Alibi







by Sue Grafton 320 pages / 2687 locations - Finished 2/6/10

2. B is for Burglar







by Sue Grafton 240 pages / 4885 locations - Started 2/6/10 - Finished 2/10/10

3. C is for Corpse







by Sue Grafton 340 pages / 4848 locations - Started 2/10/10 - Finished 2/17/10

4. D is for Deadbeat







by Sue Grafton 240 pages / 4707 locations - Started 2/17/10 - Finished 2/25/10

5. The Cellist of Sarajevo







by Steve Galloway 256 pages / 2798 locations - Started 2/25/10 - Finished 2/27/2010

6. Shutter Island







by Dennis Lehane 400 pages / 4949 locations - Started 2/27/10 - In Progress


----------



## Seamonkey

Aw, I just love my charts and numbers.. no, I'm not a speed demon reader like some people..


----------



## cheerio

SinCityReader said:


> I'm new to this so I'll try:
> 
> 1. A is for Alibi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Sue Grafton 320 pages / 2687 locations - Finished 2/6/10
> 
> 2. B is for Burglar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Sue Grafton 240 pages / 4885 locations - 26% In Progress


what is C for?


----------



## SinCityReader

cheerio said:


> what is C for?


C is for Corpse


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU

1) The Night Angel Trilogy







by Brent Weeks - 26,403 Locations - Finished 2/4/2010

2) The Name of the Wind







by Patrick Rothfuss - 12,950 Locations - Finished 2/16/2010

3) Treasure Island







by Robert Louis Stevenson - 2,439 Locations - Finished 2/21/2010

4) Furies of Calderon







by Jim Butcher - 8,372 Locations - Finished 2/28/2010


----------



## angelad

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> 1) The Night Angel Trilogy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Brent Weeks - 26,403 Locations - Finished 2/4/2010
> 
> 2) The Name of the Wind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Patrick Rothfuss - 12,950 Locations - In Progress


Nice titles.


----------



## LauraB

I'm in. I sort of got bogged down in January with life. I kept reading, but didn't seem to get as far as posting the last half of the month!

So far in February: 
A Happy Marriage, Rafael Yglesias *5426 locations*
Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, paperback, 309 pages begun Feb. 14, completed 15
Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets  , paperback 342 pages begun Feb 15, completed 16
Three Musketeers, by Dumas on Sony, in progress, 1015 sony locations so far
Harry Potter and the Prisioner of Azkban. Feb 20-22. paperback- 448 pages 
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix, paperback- in progress, 246 pages,


----------



## Thalia the Muse

I'll play! 

Read so far in February:

Ship of Gold in the Deep Blue Sea, Gary Kinder (nonfiction)
Drop City, T.C. Boyle (literary fiction)
Starcross, Phillip Reeve (YA steampunk fantasy)
Lark and Termite, Jayne Anne Phillips (literary fiction)
Mercury Falls, Robert Kroese (comic novel)
Nine Lives: Life and Death in New Orleans (nonfiction)
The Toss of a Lemon, Padma Visnawanathan (literary fiction)
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, Stieg Larsson (Mystery)
The Equivoque Principles (truly awful Victorian pastiche/mystery)
The Girl Who Played with Fire, Stieg Larsson (Mystery)
Going Gray: What I Learned, Anne I forget her last name -- Kearney? (Narcissistic memoir)


In progress:

A Trip to the Stars, Nicholas Christopher (literary fiction)
Brick Lane, Monica Ali (literary fiction)
A Reliable Wife, Robert Goolrick (literary thriller)

I was sick in bed, so I had a lot of time to read!


----------



## cheerio

Wish i could rad as much as everyone else


----------



## akpak

I got behind on keeping track, but here's what I've read in February (I think)

The Hobbit - JRR Tolkein (re-read)
Baby Proof - Emily Giffin
Dragons of Autumn Twilight - Weis and Hickman
Tailchaser's Song - Tad Williams (re-read)
Remembrance - Jude Deveraux (re-read)
Megatokyo Vols. 3 & 4 - Fred Gallagher (American webcomic/manga: http://www.amazon.com/Megatokyo-Vol-1-Fred-Gallagher/dp/1593071639/)
The Onion issues from 2/11 and 2/18 (do these count?)

Currently:

The Affinity Bridge - George Mann


----------



## angelad

I keep logging into the board when I don't have a kindle next to me to do this properly.  One day..


----------



## Leslie

The new thread for the March Book Count has been created and stickied. Go save your place if you want to participate. Update the last of your reading in this thread. Annalog will be compiling the statistics in a few days.

L


----------



## Annalog

I will begin compiling the statistics next weekend so everyone will have time to update their reading lists in this thread. I may be a bit slower this month as have been away from all computer and Internet contact since Friday and have quite a bit of catching up to do.


----------

